# Outlook ошибка сертификата безопасности



## Fedor (22.05.2018)

Здравствуйте. Нужна помощь в настройке outlook 2010. Есть организация Exchange 2010, публикация owa и autodiscover через tmg 2010. Есть удаленный клиент - ноутбук с win 7 + outlook 2010, не входящий в домен. Пользователь имеет почтовый ящик на сервере exchange и пытается настроить outlook. При попытке автообнаружения появляется ошибка -

```
Обнаружена ошибка сертификата безопасности прокси - сервера. Центр сертификации, выдавший данный сертификат безопасности, не является доверенным. Outlook не может выполнить подключение к прокси серверу mail.mydomain.ru (Код ошибки 8).
```
Подскажите в чем может быть проблема?


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Ну наверное у вас в домене есть центр сертификации. Да ?


----------



## Fedor (22.05.2018)

Surf_rider сказал(а):


> Ну наверное у вас в домене есть центр сертификации. Да ?



Да есть. Выдан сертификат серверу Exchange, с поддержкой поля subject alternate name.


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

Наверное надо в ваш ноутбук сертификат вашего корневого центра сертификации добавить, да? Потому он и не доверенный. Есть ли в ноутбуке в Доверенных корневых центрах сертификации сертификат вашего УЦ?


----------



## Fedor (22.05.2018)

Ну нет конечно же. Поставил и заработало. Спасибо.


----------

